# Got my CAAD10-3!



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Finally, after a 16 week wait my LBS got my CAAD10. Went down today and got a fitting, checked it over and now it's home. Sweet machine, very nice frame and set up well by the LBS. We swapped the 120 mm stem for a 100 mm and spent a lot of time with the seat position, otherwise the 58 cm was a good choice of size.

The color scheme turned out great, just a bit off-white and a deep red. I put a Cateye Strada Double wireless on it and my Ultegra pedals, but no "mods" yet...we'll just see how it rides. I had a couple white and red C'dale cages for it, but they didn't look right so I'm taking them back. I think I'll go simple black.

Can't wait to get it out. Despite a nice warm spring so far, it snowed this morning like some kind of sinister joke. Should dry up by tomorrow though.


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice. I haven't seen this colour in the wild yet; it looks _good_. I've had a black 10-3 ordered for three weeks and the last I talked to my LBS they asured me that it should take 2.5 - 3 weeks for delivery. Stories of long delay in this forum have me using this as a test of the shop's honesty (since this is an lbs I haven't used previously). Last week I went in to tell them that if a 58 was available in raw or white I would be happy substituting if it meant quicker delivery, but they assured me there would be no problems...even though their rep still couldn't see inventory or give them an exact shipping date.

Our New Brunswick "heat wave" this week is making me rueful of not having ordered before Christmas, but your tale means I likely would have been riding the old bike anyway. Enjoy it, and update the gallery with photos (I don't think there is an _action _photo in there yet)....


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

That does indeed look very very nice! Love the colors. Enjoy!!


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

ARE - try not to blame your LBS, they're only telling you what the rep is telling them. I ordered mine on Dec 4th, and was told it would take 2 weeks to get. Then 1 month. Then another 2 weeks (which I was told 4 times). I was given "for sure" dates that came and went, and so on. But this was frustrating the LBS as much as it was me. It's Cannondale that made me upset...which is a real shame because everything else about their bikes is great.

I don't think it has anything to do with short supply or waiting on parts etc, it's just a company in turmoil over logistics. I heard that they are having a big shakedown about their product movement; hopefully they will make some corporate changes and get past this.

In the end, the service and concern that I got from Duncan at Bow Cycle was great, he really took the time with me to get a good fit on the bike, and certainly put up with a lot of phone calls and e-mails from me while I was waiting.

More eye candy...


----------



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats! I also have a 10-3 and I totally dig it. You will want to upgrade the wheels and tires sooner than later. Ride, ride, ride... that's what this bike is built for.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

I picked up cages today, just some Specialized Zee Cages. I spent some time looking at different cages and fitting bottles in them, and liked these. Somehow the carbon ones were just way too tight, and no way I could justify $100 for two cages!

I also rode on the rollers for an hour, and made a few more adjustments to the seat. I feel a bit stretched out, but the measurements are good. I think these new Shimano hoods are just very long. Bike feels great though.

There's another pic with my distance gear. Bag's kinda big but has everything in it that I could need on a century ride.


----------



## hanjinsan (Jan 1, 2012)

Did you weigh your bike before you left the bike shop ?


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

hanjinsan said:


> Did you weigh your bike before you left the bike shop ?


No, I didn't. Of course, I've quit weighing myself also...

My wife asked me why it cost so much (in her opinion).. I said "try picking it up". She did, then said "Wow, this must be what...30 lbs??"

She doesn't get bikes.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

cyclusaddictus said:


>


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

shabbasuraj said:


>


Now I am complete


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Just a note - after a couple rides I decided to flip the stem and drop a specer.. It made a subtle difference that gave me just the right reach. Perfect!


----------



## salvagente (Mar 2, 2012)

So out of curiosity, why a CAAD10 rather than a SuperSix?

Great looking bike.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

That is a BEAUTIFUL bike!

I have a weakness for white bikes ESPECIALLY ones with red accents.
Im kinda glad you chose it over the Iozard. Better bang.
Good buy. And may she serve you for years to come.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

salvagente said:


> So out of curiosity, why a CAAD10 rather than a SuperSix?
> 
> Great looking bike.


I had a CAAD7 and loved it. I did seriously look at the SuperSix Ultegra, but it was $1K more.



Elpimpo said:


> That is a BEAUTIFUL bike!
> 
> I have a weakness for white bikes ESPECIALLY ones with red accents.
> Im kinda glad you chose it over the Iozard. Better bang.
> Good buy. And may she serve you for years to come.


TY, so far I'm very happy with my choice. The ride is cream, and it looks better than I expected. These bikes are an amazing value.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Just to confirm, as I swear my eyes are playing tricks...that frame is white/ black/ red, correct? Not just white and red?


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

-dustin said:


> Just to confirm, as I swear my eyes are playing tricks...that frame is white/ black/ red, correct? Not just white and red?


Yes, white and red with some black lettering and detail. "Cannondale" on the down tube and "CAAD" are in black as is the stripe on the top of the top tube, the "C"s, and the "BB30".


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Well guys, I've had a number of rides on the CAAD10 and it's feeling good. Light, stiff and comfortable. Great climbing machine, I would give it top marks there. The SL/K Light cranks are strong and smooth, and I can feel great power transfer when sprinting or accelerating from a stop. The road comfort is good, I mean not silky smooth but a bit better than the CAAD7 I used to have. No complaint on the Aksium wheelset either - smooth rolling and still true.

It does feel a tad twitchy but only just, and at higher speeds smooths right out. Very stable on fast descents. I don't much care for the stock gearing though...the 12-25 cassette has too much range for me, and I'm missing some mid-range selection. I think I'll put on a 12-23 or maybe an 11-21.

I'm still evaluating the Prologo Scratch saddle. Sometimes it's good, other times it's a bit uncomfortable. Time will tell. The new Ultegra group is the bee's knees, far outperforming my Ultegra from 7 years ago, although I found the older hoods a little more comfortable. Having all the cabling under the tape is nice though.

Not much else to say...a great package at a great price, only needing a bit of personal adjustment to taste. Should suit my needs for years to come.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

cyclusaddictus said:


> Very stable on fast descents.


That's been exactly my experience as well! The CAAD10 offers point and shoot precision on fast, technical descents! :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Yamabushi said:


> That's been exactly my experience as well! The CAAD10 offers point and shoot precision on fast, technical descents! :thumbsup:


Yeah, totally confidence inspiring. I really like the fact that it climbs so well and decends so well also.


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats! I just placed an order for a CAAD 10-3 today. Surprisingly my bike shop said Cannondale had some ready and I should have it by the end of next week. I got the matte black color however. I can't believe you had to wait 16 weeks! All good that you can ride now though, enjoy!


----------



## gateman's nametag (May 31, 2007)

cyclusaddictus said:


> Just a note - after a couple rides I decided to flip the stem and drop a specer.. It made a subtle difference that gave me just the right reach. Perfect!


this really made a difference?


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

gateman's nametag said:


> this really made a difference?


Worked for me. Brought the bars slightly closer and just a bit higher. I think once I get used to the position again (I hadn't been on the road bike for a couple years) I'll flip it back and drop it a bit lower.. As is the bars are about 6 cm below the seat and feel comfortable.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

So sad news...after 4 years of thoroughly enjoying my CAAD10, it's been stolen =-O Really sad considering this bike was so perfect for me...so perfect in fact that I'm getting another one, 2014 model. If you see someone riding this bike, WHACK THEM. Maybe it's not the same bike but everyone could use a good whack now and then...seriously though the serial number is NM25192, it's 58 cm.


----------



## Judgment (Sep 5, 2016)

cyclusaddictus said:


> So sad news...after 4 years of thoroughly enjoying my CAAD10, it's been stolen =-O Really sad considering this bike was so perfect for me...so perfect in fact that I'm getting another one, 2014 model. If you see someone riding this bike, WHACK THEM. Maybe it's not the same bike but everyone could use a good whack now and then...seriously though the serial number is NM25192, it's 58 cm.


A thief is the lowest kind of scum. I hope he gets hammered by a school bus. Okay, not the lowest but pretty close. And I still hope he gets hammered by a school bus.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's the 2014 CAAD10 that I replaced by stolen bike with. Of course, it's amazing just like the last one, but has the 11-speed Ultegra 6800 group and an internally routed rear brake cable. Very smooth and descends like a dream.


----------



## Judgment (Sep 5, 2016)

Pretty


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Judgment said:


> A thief is the lowest kind of scum. I hope he gets hammered by a school bus. Okay, not the lowest but pretty close. And I still hope he gets hammered by a school bus.


No, that would be unfair to the school bus driver to have to live with this in his/her conscience for the rest of his/her life - especially since the guilt would be over a scumbag.

Let's just hope the thief hammers himself/herself into a giant pothole and hurls over the handlebars.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cyclusaddictus said:


> Here's the 2014 CAAD10 that I replaced by stolen bike with. Of course, it's amazing just like the last one, but has the 11-speed Ultegra 6800 group and an internally routed rear brake cable. Very smooth and descends like a dream.


Nice! One door closes, another door opens. Minus some $$$ of course.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Nice! One door closes, another door opens. Minus some $$$ of course.


 ya you never come out ahead, but still I like your attitude...the new one is a sweet ride, and it certainly doesn't hurt to have everything brand new again. The Ultegra 6800 is a significant jump up from the 6700, the wheelset is improved, and overall its a lighter bike. Not sold on the Fi'zi:k seat yet, the Prologo Scratch was really good for me.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cyclusaddictus said:


> The Ultegra 6800 is a significant jump up from the 6700....



This is for sure! Shimano has perfected it this time. Shifting is better than ever!


----------

